# just feel like bitching and moaning



## 21820 (Jun 14, 2005)

hi, i only found this site today and i'm so relieved to find people who know what i'm going thru. I've had ibs for the last 2 years of high school - and the leaky gas thing ruined what little was left of my aldready crappy life. Things just kept getting worse even when i thought i'd reached the pits. Started uni this year and thought naiively for some reason life would be better, as i seemed to be getting better during the holidays. I think its because i notice the symptoms less when i stay at home and not around so many people.The first few weeks were great, loved the freedom of uni, and thought at last i'd be able to manage having to go to the toilet by spreading my classes so i'd have breaks inbetween. But the odour problem started coming up again and now everyone seems to know me as the guy who smells. Gossip sure spreads really fast. Now i hate going to uni as everywhere i go i here poeple whispering and some don't even bother to whisper. Its a 4 year degree and its gotten this bad in just a couple of months. I'm just not sure how i'm gonna get thru this.I've tried charcoal tablets and peppermint tea and i'm thinking of aloe vera extract, but as for actual medicine i've only tried this 'isogel ispaghulla husk granules' stuff thats meant to increase the fibre content in my bowels.


----------



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Milo, I know what you're going through. I've had leaky gas for little more than a year now and i'm a fulltime student. I'm hoping to get my bachelor's degree next year. I don't know what drives me, but i'm determined to finish the UNI. It's hard, because i have to deal with the embarressment everyday.I've noticed that it gets worse when i'm under a lot of stress. What have you tried to get rid of the gas?There are several things you can do. First look at your diet, are you eating anything that can be causing gas? Like milk products(lactose), fizzy drinks(bad gas), sugar?You can also try biofeedback or kegel excersises for the anal spichter muscles. Gas leakage may be due to weak spichter muscles. Check the pain, gas and bloating message board for information and advice about leaky gas.Hang in there, there must be a solution to this problem,Bluedonna


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

you havent tried many meds or alternate eg diet control so dont give up yet you have barely started trying... unfortunately most of us who control IBS have a rough rid esp at the begining... trust me one day you will look back on this. We all have tough times still but keep you rhead up theres no shame in what we have, its a VALID CONDITION if people dont excpet it thasts socitey's problem not ours...


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey milo and everyone else-im feeling so down and depressed coz of this shet! i mean, im in college. we all are! shouldnt we be worried about going on a cruise or some party or something? and not this ibs thing? well, i try not to complain at work or to my close friends about my situation. they dont understand. the only thinsg they hear me say is "oh shet, my stomach hurts!" or "what did i eat today?" haha but like everyone else who dont have ibs say "its only in my head!!!!"


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

I am just getting the abdominal cramps right now, but I'm afraid to even get a job. I hope yuo can fix the smelly thing.


----------



## 21820 (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks for the advice everyone. Went to the doc on friday, and actually had a great time. Haven't been to a doc for about 2 yrs now cause i just thought it was hopeless. But today i actually managed to tell him about my anxiety problems which i've had for a long time. He's booked me for a psychiatrist in 6 wks and i'm hoping this will help my ibs. Until then i'm on De-nol (marketed as pepto-bismol in the US?) for the gas problems. If this doesn't work, I'm also going to order devrom from the internet as people on this board seem to have had more success with it (see the question for the experts thread on the pain/gas/bloating forum for more info).Most of the time my bm problems seem to begin when i wake up and end at about 2-3 pm, which is unfortunately when uni beigns and ends. My work shift beigns after 3pm so i'm sought of lucky in this regard. However my gas problems don't seem to follow such a curfue, but i think its not as bad in the evenings judging by people's reactions. Also, my work isn't stressful, the people i work with are good, and the work actually takes my mind off the ibs, except for when i have to be too close to other people.


----------

